# New Viper Build-up



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I guess I can now let it out that I won the "Viper Contest" that Frank held last week.

I am going to build this baby straight out of the box for dispay at the Diamond booth up in Chicago. I got the kit in the mail this past Saturday and I had to do the happy dance for an hour or so. This kit is incredible!!









As stated in another topic post, the side of the box suggests three other models coming from Moebius in the future. (Yeah, we already knew about the Galactica)









The clear parts (including the now standard triangular Aurora style display stand) are bagged seperately. As are the decals. The instructions look really nice and colorful.









The dacals are very nice, with excellent registration and details for a couple of different vipers. There are also two little decals for the insignia patches on the pilot figures shoulders.









The instructions are printed in full color on a double sided tri-fold simulation of the document seen on the show.


















The box bottom is printed on to make for a neat display background for you finished model. A little work with a floor and some details sitting around and it will make for a good diorama.









So, I have taken the kit parts out of the box and given them a good thorough scrubbung and wash with a soft toothbrush and mild detergent.









I will wait overnight to let the parts dry thoroughly, and then tomorrow morning I will begin the build.

STAY TUNED!!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Watch to make sure that Cylon Raider I see under your workdesk doesn't come up and do a "sneak" attack on your Viper while it's being built in the shipyards!

Congrats, and be sure to show us build pics!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave: :tongue:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! I'll certainly stay tuned.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You lucky dog!!


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Now THAT's an out of the box review - great pics. Thanks Martin.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats! can't wait to see what you make of it


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Martin! That looks like a great kit! And congratulations!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I have at least a dozen original Vipers from the first issue to the latest. Looks like I will be getting a few of these Moebius Vipers as well! Oh and the other BSG kits on the box will find a home in my stash. I hope they sell a ton of these so we can have a series two line-up. I would love a Moebius Cylon Raider, Heavy Raider, and Raptor! 

Oh and an original Battlestar in a grand scale like the Seaview, Flying Sub and Jupiter 2. 

Max Bryant


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Finally I get to see the whole thing - box and kit :thumbsup:

But, where is the pilot?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

ryoga said:


> Finally I get to see the whole thing - box and kit :thumbsup:
> 
> But, where is the pilot?


The figure DID come with the kit, but it has been given to a fellow modeler to be painted.

As soon as I got the kit on Saturday, I handed the figure over to my friend Rusty at AAA Hobbies here in Marietta. With such a short time to get the build done, I knew that I wouldn't have time to do the figure justice. So Rusty volunteered to paint that for me. 

I will have the figure back this weekend and will take pics to share with you guys.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, so day two has seen a bit of progress on the build. I am so loving this model kit. There are so many similarities to this kit and the Revell kit, just in the way the parts go thogether.

Following the instructions, I began with the bottom of the fighter and the gear doors. I decided to build this model "in-flight" so the gear doors are closed. The one major flaw that I have found so far, is the Universal Studios copyright in raised letters along the outside if the bottom part of the ship.










I next moved to the interior of the fighter which is made up of 8 individual pieces. Seven are cast in the same white plastic as the rest of the kit, and one is clear to represent the glass of the Dreides Scope on the dash of the ship. A decal is also included for this area.

The parts breakdown:









The Dreidas decal:









You need to be careful with part # 43 (Dreidas Screen) as it is the only clear part, other than the canopy and the stand. It is tiny and could easily end up as a dinner for the carpet monster.










The outer walls of the cockpit are plagued by raised part numbers, and injection sink marks. All of which would be visible if you put the kit together without some sanding.

Sink holes and part numbers visible here:









Sanded almost perfectly smooth:









Finally I was able to paint the interior parts a nice gunship gray (according to the instructions) and prepare for the next stage of the assembly of the kit.










I like to play music out of my PC while I work, can you tell what I was listening to?










Well, the paint will dry overnight, and then I will add some detail paint to the cockpit area, and begin construction of the Vipers main fuselage and wings.

Tune in Tomorrow!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> Following the instructions, I began with the bottom of the fighter and the gear doors. I decided to build this model "in-flight" so the gear doors are closed. The one major flaw that I have found so far, is the Universal Studios copyright in raised letters along the outside if the bottom part of the ship.
> 
> Why do they insist on making our lives difficult?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

MartinHatfield said:


> I like to play music out of my PC while I work, can you tell what I was listening to?


Snoop Dogg?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Martin, 
Thanks for the pics, but your over exposing your shots.
None of the detail your referring to showed up on (at least my) monitor.

Keep em coming.

Thanks.


----------

